# Transfer Time 457 Visa



## maddiejeanne (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm hoping to transfer my 457 to a new sponsor/ employer. Has anyone done this recently and can you tell me how long it took? I'm not sure if the recent 457 changes have affected processing time. 

Thanks!


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

*457 Transfer*

I am on the same boat. The company lodged on 22nd june and havent heard yet. Already my joining date has been moved ahead for 2 weeks.Dont know if they will keep the position if it is moved further. Did you get yours?


----------



## minklet (Jul 11, 2017)

Also in the same boat, 457 transfer submitted yesterday. Hoping that it takes less than 8 weeks. Anyone got any recent experiences?


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

Any update from anyone? It has been 3 weeks now. Usually i have seen people getting this done in a week's time and at the maximum it takes 2 weeks.


----------



## minklet (Jul 11, 2017)

I actually just got mine this morning. Was only submitted on Monday. Makes no sense.

Hope you get yours soon mate, seems like it's just the luck of the drawer?


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

Congrats mate.
The wait is killing me. Can you check your if your TRN number changed in your new visa sponsorship?


----------



## minklet (Jul 11, 2017)

So what I've been sent is the nomination approval, so the TRN is different but it's a different transaction. As far as I know, this just means they take over my existing visa but I'll confirm.


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

Great thanks.Let me know when you get a chance. I have been checking in VEVO and it is showing me the old TRN is still in effect so just wanted to confirm. My new employer mailed that they are waiting a confirmation so i am just keeping my fingers crossed that it gets confirmed today or tomorrow so that i can join from 17th July. 
All my previous 457's ( this is my second) did not take even 2 weeks. The last one took 2 days for a new visa.When i called DIBP they confirmed that it takes 2 days for them to change the nomination but 3 weeks is a big time so i am little worried this time. Dont know if my PR application(which i lodged 4 months ago) is causing the delay.

Sorry for spaming but i am happy that atleast someone got early.

All the best for your new adventures.


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

did anyone else got it who submitted in the last week of june?


----------



## mr_impatient (Jul 19, 2017)

My application to transfer went in yesterday, with a request for priority processing. @parry116, did yours come through yet? @minklet, was your submitted with a priority request?


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hasn't come yet....Can we ask our company to get it done now if they haven't lodged for priority processing previously?


----------



## mr_impatient (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't know, sorry; does the company use a migration agent?


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

yes they have a internal migration agent


----------



## mr_impatient (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe best to ask them then. AFAIK, you need to prove as a company that there is a significant financial implication to the delay of processing. The dept then consider the request and decide whether or not to grant priority processing. I'm just curious as to whether or not minklet's application was so quick because it was made a priority or because he/she was just lucky.


----------



## dsg (Jul 19, 2017)

Well, I can tell you there is definitely some luck involved, but is also dependent on your occupation and location.

I have been waiting 8 months for my new sponsor nomination to be approved, and still waiting... the recent changes to the 457 scheme has definitely impacted processing of my application, despite the fact that it is only for a new sponsor not a new visa.

Check out my thread "457 Nomination - Changes to occupation list mid-processing" for the full lowdown...


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

Its real hard luck mate.Luckily my skillset hasn't been removed and my employer has its business approved.I think you should consult a migration agent. 
The worst part is that we cannot work anywhere unless this nomination is approved. I have left my previous employer and now will start struggling if i dont get by this week or next week.

I hope you get a path soon..


----------



## mr_impatient (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks like luck is definitely involved, yes. My transfer approval came through this morning, following the acceptance of the priority processing request. Really sorry to hear that your stories are less smooth, genuinely hope you get sorted soon


----------



## parry116 (Jul 5, 2017)

By any chance do you know the cost involved in getting the process prioritzed?


----------



## mr_impatient (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't, sorry. AFAIK, the company needs to be set up as a priority sponsor, there are some thresholds around that, but I don't know if there is an additional cost to becoming a priority sponsor or prioritising sponsorships


----------



## belinda13 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello people , my new employer has submitted the 457 sponsorship transfer request on 27th July 2017 & my joining date is 21st Aug 2017 , its been 2 weeks since the sponsorship transfer application has been submitted - not sure how many more days its going to take - any leads / views on my case please? getting really anxious as the joining date is near and my last day at the current employer is 18th aug !!


----------



## tiffa (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi @parry116 may I know if you eventually got your transfer approved? If you did then how long did it take?

I just lodged mine 2 weeks ago but still waiting for it. One of my friends got it in a week in August and the other one got it in 2 days in September.


----------



## tired (Oct 24, 2017)

My new employer submitted the paperwork in the 1st week of September and we still have no news. The waiting is killing me! When I was granted the 457 in 2015 it was a matter of two or three weeks. I never thought the 457 transfer could ever take longer. Back then it was lodged in VIC and my employer had already a registration as approved sponsor, while this time it's in QLD and my employer is getting the registration for the first time. This could be the reason why it's taking much longer.

By reading the posts of this thread it looks like I could have a lot of waiting time ahead of me


----------



## tiffa (Oct 12, 2017)

@tired I'm feeling exactly the same. 
Have your lawyer contacted the Department to see how the progress goes?
Mine sent an follow-up to the Department and came back to me last Friday saying that they will process my application shortly but didn't provide an precise timeframe.
Hope we will both get it soon.


----------



## tired (Oct 24, 2017)

tiffa said:


> @tired I'm feeling exactly the same.
> Have your lawyer contacted the Department to see how the progress goes?
> Mine sent an follow-up to the Department and came back to me last Friday saying that they will process my application shortly but didn't provide an precise timeframe.
> Hope we will both get it soon.


Hi @tiffa,

checking the status of the application is not within my powers at the moment because the DIBP won't disclose information to me, unless I am a representative of the company. Apparently we are still waiting for the company registration.

I had a short catch up with the HR of the company last week, they told me that they have been in contact with the department but they wouldn't commit to say when it will be approved.

I am really starting to feeling anxious and - tired. I really hoped it would have been a matter of a few weeks but now it's nearly 2 months without any news from them.


----------



## tired (Oct 24, 2017)

@tiffa, by the way, is your new employer registered? Are you just waiting for the nomination?


----------



## tiffa (Oct 12, 2017)

tired said:


> @tiffa, by the way, is your new employer registered? Are you just waiting for the nomination?


Hi @tired,
Yes they are registered. I'm just waiting for the nomination to be approved but still it has been 3 weeks.

My two other friends who got theirs in August and September within a week and 2 days are both working for marketing agencies. One is an account manager working for a big global agency. The other one is a marketing director working for a local agency but her salary is really high. So I think it's probably related to the scale of the company and the salary. If your company is big or you get paid very well, your application gets processed faster.

I have another friend who just lodged her application last week. I have a feeling that hers is going to be processed faster than mine as her company is a leading bank. We will see....


----------



## tired (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi guys, I got some movement today, my employer has been approved for sponsor and a case officer came back at him asking a signed copy of the contract as the only missing bit to process nomination and visa transfer. The fact that the file was at least opened and the first part processed is giving me great hopes to make the rest come home very soon! I'll post here any further developments.

@tiffa let me know how your things are going and if you got any news


----------



## tired (Oct 24, 2017)

Got approved today, thumbs up!


----------



## tiffa (Oct 12, 2017)

tired said:


> Got approved today, thumbs up!


Hi @tired,
Very happy for you!! All the best!
I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## tired (Oct 24, 2017)

tiffa said:


> Hi @tired,
> Very happy for you!! All the best!
> I'm still waiting for mine.


thanks @tiffa! good luck with yours


----------

